# Funkins 80% off at Hobby Lobby



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hobby Lobby has 80% off on Fall merchandise including their Funkins (carveable foam pumpkins). Sale was advertised through Sat. 11/21 but sometimes these get extended for end of the season clearance items. Didn't stop in the store until today or would have posted sooner. My store still had quite a lot of the 4 different size Funkins on the shelf. Clearance prices were anywhere from 7.00 to 3.20. Their website hasn't updated the Weekly sale info for Monday yet, so before heading over there this coming week check the ad. They are closed on Sundays.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

New ad for the week Monday 11/23 - Sat. 11/28 has the Fall merchandise at 80% so get the Funkins before they are gone.

http://www.hobbylobby.com/find-savings/weekly-ad


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up GOS! 
I cleaned out my local Hobby Lobby of all their remaining Funkins...What!?!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Glad to hear it helped. I didn't clear mine out but made a good dent over 3 visits...why not pick up just a few more at these prices.... Now where to store all of them! yikes.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hope others made it during the clearance sale and came home with some pumpkins. I checked the ad for Today thru Saturday and it no longer lists Fall clearance at all. Pretty sure that's it for Funkins for this year.


----------

